# Transalp mit 7 Jahren ?



## Schrau-Bär (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langer Zeit melde ich mich nun auch mal wieder zu Wort.

Mir schwebt seit einiger Zeit der Gedanke einer Familientransalp im Grosshirn herum. Ich würde das Projekt gerne nächstes Jahr angehen, mein Kurzer wäre dann 7 Jahre alt.
Wir fahren seit einem Jahr etwa schon Touren um die 25 Kilometer. Das klappt mit Abschleppseil an den grösseren Steigungen problemlos.
Fahrtechnisch ist er auch schon recht gut dabei. Einfache Singletrails wie im Kirkeler Wald klappen prima.
Als Route käme da wahrscheinlich am ehesten die Via Claudia infrage.
Etappenlänge sollte demnach auch definitiv unter 40km und 1000 Höhenmeter liegen, allein schon des Hinterns meiner besseren Hälfte wegen. 
Natürlich dürfen auch keine vielbefahrenen Hauptverkehrsstrassen dabei sein, da würd sich der Papa in die Shorts machen.


Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Alpenüberquerungen mit so ganz kleinen Würsten gemacht ? Ist sowas vorstellbar oder eher überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen ?

Im Voraus schonmal ein herzliches Dankeschön.

Gruss
Basti


----------



## micha555 (21. Januar 2012)

Nur zum Verständniss: warum muss es denn eine Transalp sein? Nichst gegen die Alpen, aber woanders ist es ja auch schön!
Und warum macht ihr nicht mal einen Probelauf vorher. Irgendein geeigneter Standort in den Alpen und dann Tagestouren machen. Wenn du/ihr zwei drei schöne Touren gemacht habt, weißt du ganz genau, was geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha555 (21. Januar 2012)

Doppelpost


----------



## bobo2606 (21. Januar 2012)

Servus Basti,

sehe ich eher kritisch. Unser Kurzer ist jetzt 11, und wir sind schon Tagestouren gestrampelt mit 800Hm und 40km. Eine "Transalp" egal welcher Art würde ich ihm aber noch nicht zutrauen.
Folgende Argumente sprechen für mich dagegen.
Eine lange Tagestour ist ganz was anderes als das ganze mehrere Tage hintereinander, rein konditionell gesehen.
Gepäck wird ungleich mehr. Die Erwachsenen müssen ja auch noch die Sachen vom Kurzen verteilen und auf einer Mehrtagestour haben die Eltern mit ihren eigenen Sachen schon genug (plus Abschleppdienst).
Tagesetappen von unter 1000hm sind denke ich relativ schwer zu organisieren und wenn dann relativ "langweilig". Ich kenne das von unserem Kurzen, wenn dann soll schon fahrtechnisch das eine oder andere Highlight dabei sein. 
Ich könnte mir eher eine "Mittelgebirgstour" vorstellen, bei denen die einzelnen Anstiege evtl. nicht so lang sind und die Etappen bei Bedarf vielleicht abkürzbar sind.

Uns (mir) schwebt schon auch eine Transalp mit der Familie vor, aber aus obigen Gründe liegt dieser Plan noch auf Eis.

Servus,
bobo


----------



## OnOne (21. Januar 2012)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:


> Wir fahren seit einem Jahr etwa schon Touren um die 25 Kilometer. Das klappt mit Abschleppseil an den grösseren Steigungen problemlos.
> Fahrtechnisch ist er auch schon recht gut dabei. Einfache Singletrails wie im Kirkeler Wald klappen prima.
> Als Route käme da wahrscheinlich am ehesten die Via Claudia infrage.
> Etappenlänge sollte demnach auch definitiv unter 40km und 1000 Höhenmeter liegen, allein schon des Hinterns meiner besseren Hälfte wegen.


 
Mach doch netten Urlaub mit der family im Allgäu. Das ist eher für den kurzen geeignet. Bringt doch nix den kurzen über die Alpen zu prügeln.


----------



## gewitterBiker (21. Januar 2012)

Man liest relativ viel über Transalps mit Kindern. Aber meistens erst mit Kids ab 10-12 Jahren. 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.23319.html
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7078293


----------



## Schrau-Bär (21. Januar 2012)

Ja, habe leider auf der Suche nach Beiträgen auch nicht wirklich was über jüngere Kinder (ausser eben mit Anhänger) gefunden.


----------



## transalbi (21. Januar 2012)

Diese Tour ist potentiell geeignet: München - Verona
http://www.transalp.info/easy-Transalps/Sissi-Transalp/index.php
Es können natürlich auch einzelne Etappen weggelassen werden bzw mit den meist parallel verlaufenden Bahnen oder Bussen deutlich erleichtert werden.
Zielankunft auch am Gardasee möglich:
siehe TandemTransalp: http://www.transalp.info/tandem/index.php
Wenn du das unter der Devise -Kein Stress machen- angehst, warum nicht.


Albi


----------



## J.Hahn (21. Januar 2012)

Um nicht gelangweilt "unten im Tal" rumzufahren könntet ihr durchaus auch eine Seilbahn bergauf nehmen.


----------



## Heide-Daniel (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo Schraub-Bär,

wenn du dia Via Claudia fahren möchtest, dann bietet sich mit Kind die Strecke von Imst / Landeck bis Meran, Bozen oder den Gardasee an. Die Strecke verläuft fast immer auf Radwegen und das steilste Stück von Pfunds bis Nauders könnt ihr mit dem Postbus fahren.

Das Teilstück ohne Radweg vom Staudamm bei Fließ bis Pfunds verläuft auf einer wenig befahrenen Nebenstraße. Die kannst du auch mit einem siebenjährigen fahren.


----------



## Schrau-Bär (22. Januar 2012)

Das hört sich doch ganz interessant an.
Allerdings geht die Strecke laut Stanciu zum Reschenpass fast ausschliesslich über öffentliche Verkehrsstrasse.
Ich bin noch ein bischen am klabustern, wie man die Strecke umgehen kann ohne auf den Bus zurückgreifen zu müssen.
Die Steigungen sind dank Abschleppseil garnicht so'n grosses Problem, ich zieh den Lütten lieber 1000 Höhenmeter den Berg hoch als 10 Kilometer mit ihm über öffentlich Strassen bergab zu fahren, da krieg ich's an die Nerven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Januar 2012)

Wirklich umgehen kannst du die Strecke nicht, vor allem nicht mit einem 7-jährigen. Wenn du den Forstweg nimmst, hast du oben am 3-Ländereck ein Tragestück, bevor du am Schwarz- (oder Grünsee?) rauskommst. Oder du fährst vor dem Tunnel am Forstweg links auf den Trail weg, der ist aber auch bergauf für einen 7-jährigen nicht machbar, da hätten schon viele Erwachsene zu kämpfen, weil er bisweilen ziemlich schmal ist. Du kämst dann direkt an der Norbertshöhe raus. Ich denke auch, dass der Postbus die beste Variante ist. Lieber fährst du dann am nächsten Tag mit der Bergkastelbahn hoch und ihr macht als Highlight die Plamort.


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. Januar 2012)

Servus!
Ich kanns mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass man mit einem 7 jährigen eine Transalp fahren kann, die allen beteiligten spass macht. Die Fahrt über den Reschenpass ist für meinen Geschmack nicht gerade prickelnd, da die kleineren Alpenpässe sehr gerne von Motorradfahreren und Bumskontainerbesitzern mit den gelben Nummerntafeln genutzt werden. Ich bin den Reschenpass mit dem MTB noch nicht gefahren, habs mir aber über den Gerlospass geschworen, dass ich so eine Strecke nie wieder fahren werde. Stinkt mir zu viel, ist mir zu laut, es fehlt an Romantik.

Ich stell mir da eine Tour durch das Ellbachtal (Paralleltal vom Inntal) auf Schotterwegen romantischer vor. 
Würde in etwa so verlaufen:
Jenbach - Achenkirch - Steinberg - Brandenberg - Thiersee - Kufstein - Bad Häring - Söll - Itter - Hopfgarten - Windautal - Käsealmstraubing - Hopfgarten - Möslalm - Wildschönau - Kundlerklamm - Kundl - Brixlegg - Reitherkogel - Straß i. Zillertal - Jenbach

Wenn man will kann man da noch Berge einbauen - sieht man ja, wie es dann wirkllich geht. Bei echtem Interesse kann ich dir auch ein GPS-File zusammen klicken.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Januar 2012)

@ Tiroler:
Der Reschen selber ist nicht so schlecht, das ist ein geteerter Radweg, z.T. sogar ein gutes Stück von der Bundesstr. weg. Aber die Auffahrt zur Norbertshöhe ist ätzend, weil einfach neverending... Der Hauptverkehr geht aber nicht über die Norbertshöhe, sondern praktisch parallel. Ich möchts trotzdem nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. Januar 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> das ist ein geteerter Radweg


... ich habe das vor 2 Jahren mal mitbekommen, dass am Oberen Gericht recht viel herum gewühlt und asphaltiert wird. Da wird sich in den letzten Jahren schon was bewegt haben, so wie halt allgemein relativ viel Radewege gebaut wurden und werden.


----------



## andykay (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo Schrau-Bär,
ich würde Dir von dem Unternehmen abraten, meiner Meinung nach sind Kinder mit 7 Jahren zu jung für eine solche Unternehmung. In diesem Alter haben Kinder noch zuwenig mentale Ausdauer, und sind noch zu vielseitig in ihren tägl. Neigungen. Die Gefahr, dass auf der dritten Etappe die Lust ausgeht, und du "motivationssteigernd" eingreifen musst, ist zu gross.  Warte, bis der Filius wenigstens zehn ist. Und probiert vorher mal einen Radwanderweg im Flachen über mehrere Etappen aus. Ich bilde mir ein, deshalb hier mitreden zu können, weil ich selbst zwei recht sportliche Jungs in dem Alter habe. Aber an eine so anspruchsvolle Unternehmung würde ich mich nicht rantrauen, auch nicht auf rel. einfachen Wegen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub das ist für einen Aussenstehenden total schwer einzuschätzen. Ich hab im Zillertal einen Papa mit seinem Sohn auf das Kuhmesser gehen sehen - der Weg ist sehr verblockt - wo der Kleine über jeden Stein klettern musste - von ganz unten bis ganz oben. Der Kleine war ganz bestimmt keine 6 und das hat dem allen Anschein nach riesen Spaß gemacht. Bei den ganz großen Felsen hat der Papa geholfen, aber ansonst ist der Furz rauf wie ein Wiesel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leitnbiker (24. Januar 2012)

2008 haben wir einen Vater mit seinem 8-jährigen Sohn zwischen Alp Astras und Lü getroffen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wollten die so 3 bis 4 Tage unterwegs sein. Der Bub machte einen recht fitten Eindruck und hatte sichtlich Spass an der Sache.
Allerdings waren die nur zu zweit und der Vater konnte sich voll auf seinen Sohn einstellen.

Servus,
der Leitnbiker


----------



## Schrau-Bär (24. Januar 2012)

Hmm, wenn ich mir Eure Posts so durchlese, hab ich den Eindruck, Ihr seid ebenso entschlussfreudig wie ich selbst.
Vielleicht kann man eine solche Unternehmung auch mental eher locker angehen und es einfach als Radurlaub ansehen. Wenn wir drüberkommen gut, wenn nach dem zweiten Tag Schicht ist, relaxt man ebnen noch ein paar Tage in dieser Gegend und fährt dann mit dem Zug wieder heim....


----------



## bobo2606 (24. Januar 2012)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn ich mir Eure Posts so durchlese, hab ich den Eindruck, Ihr seid ebenso entschlussfreudig wie ich selbst.
> Vielleicht kann man eine solche Unternehmung auch mental eher locker angehen und es einfach als Radurlaub ansehen. Wenn wir drüberkommen gut, wenn nach dem zweiten Tag Schicht ist, relaxt man ebnen noch ein paar Tage in dieser Gegend und fährt dann mit dem Zug wieder heim....


 
Ist denke ich die richtige Einstellung. Man muss ja nich gleich komplett aufgeben. Ein Tag im Schwimmbad, auf der Hütte am Bach,....... und schon hat der Kurze vielleicht wieder genügend Sitzfleisch für die nächste Etappe.

Servus,
bobo


----------



## Focustreter (24. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mit meinen Jungs immer Viele kurze Pausen eingelegt .so spätestens nach einer Stunde dann nicht all zu lang .Hab ich  mal in einem Wanderführer für Familien so gelesen und hat bei uns gut funktioniert. Aber wie du selbst schon geschrieben hättest Stück für Stück
keine Übernachtung im vorraus planen dann ist der Stress auch raus .
Wenn du die Via Claudia fahren willst kann du am Reschenpass im Grunde auch die schwere Variante nehmen die durch die Schweiz führt .Das Stück bis Martina gehts an der Strasse lang aber eben und berauf auf später  einem Waldweg ohne Verkehr und schweren Trail. 
Wir sind von Nauders nach Pfunds auf der kurzen Strecke mit unserem Tandem von den LKW durch die Tunnel gejagt worden ,das geht gar nicht da fallen einem die Ohren ab und man wird gefühlt zehnmal überrollt.


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. Januar 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Der Reschen selber ist nicht so schlecht, das ist ein geteerter Radweg, z.T. sogar ein gutes Stück von der Bundesstr. weg. Aber die Auffahrt zur Norbertshöhe ist ätzend, weil einfach neverending... Der Hauptverkehr geht aber nicht über die Norbertshöhe, sondern praktisch parallel. Ich möchts trotzdem nicht mehr fahren.


Also ich bin den Reschen nur mit Motorrad und PKW und ist auch schon ein Weilchen her.


----------



## Hartleibig (25. Januar 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist für einen Aussenstehenden total schwer einzuschätzen. Ich hab im Zillertal einen Papa mit seinem Sohn auf das Kuhmesser gehen sehen - der Weg ist sehr verblockt - wo der Kleine über jeden Stein klettern musste - von ganz unten bis ganz oben. Der Kleine war ganz bestimmt keine 6 und das hat dem allen Anschein nach riesen Spaß gemacht. Bei den ganz großen Felsen hat der Papa geholfen, aber ansonst ist der Furz rauf wie ein Wiesel.


 
Ein Bekannter von mir aus dem Vinschgau geht mit seinem 7 Jährigen aufs Madritschjoch wandern. Wo Wanderer und Biker mit schwerem Ausrüstungsgerät anrücken, läuft der Kleine Barfuß übers Joch. Die Messner-Bürder sollen ja auch schon recht früh angefangen haben, die unmöglichsten Sachen durch zu ziehen.

Fakt ist jedoch, dass die alle in den Bergen aufgewachsen sind. Wenn ihr schon als Eltern wie Bergfexe lebt und für den Kleinen es eine vertraute Umgebung ist, wird das sicherlich unproblematisch sein. Du kannst sicherlich am Besten abschätzen, wie fit er ist und ob er Spaß an der Sache hat. Für unmöglich halte ich so eine Aktion jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Havelland (6. Februar 2012)

Hi

ich bin mit meiner Tochter als sie 7 war immer um die 50Km gefahren.Mit Tandem und Kiddy Crank System. In der Ebene! Bin allerdings nur Gelegenheitsfahrer. Also kein Profi. 
In den Bergen wird es hart. Da kommt es auf den Captain und seine Beine an.

Damit es fahrbar bleibt müssen die Wege moderat sein. Ein eingespieltes Team schafft aber schon eine ganze Menge.

Gemeinschaftserlebnis unbezahlbar. Es gibt nichts besseres als in der Ebene Rennradfahrer mit Kind als Stoker jagen.


----------



## dertutnix (7. Februar 2012)

transalp mit 7 jahren überhaupt schon anzudenken verdient entweder einen respekt oder kopfschütteln. hier wohl mehr respekt und anerkennung. frage stellt sich, wie weit kommst du in 4-7 tagen, wenn du jeden tag an die 40 km fahren kannst, und mehr wird deinem junior am tag nicht zumutbar sein.

die via claudia währe nun sicher mit die einfachste möglichkeit, allerdings ist sie auch sehr asphaltlastig. damit es für deinen junior abwechslungsreich wird, willst du sicher nicht nur asphalt haben, auch wäre eine mischung von unterkünften zu überlegen.

mal so ins grobe gesprochen (und ohne km-zähler)
t1: mittenwald via leutasch zur gaistaler alm
t2: über ehrwald, panoramaweg, fernpass nach nassereithm übernachtung in strad 
t3: imst, jakobsweg, zams, landeck, fließer platte, übernachtung in fließ
t4: prutz, pfunds, altfinstermünz, bierweg, festung nauders, übernachtung in nauders (das ist meine alternative auf den reschenpass, du fährst ca. 3 km die straße von pfunds nach nauders durch 3 helle und gut ausgebaute tunnel/galerien, mit licht geht das ohne problem! die auffahrt ist tw. steil, aber der weg am inn zur altfinstermünz, die inzwischen wieder aufgebaute station sind wirklich eine gute alternative. evtl. müsst ihr eine halbe stunde bergaud schieben, da der bierweg steil ist. die festung dürfe für einen 7jähringen spannend sein (evtl. mit dem musuemsmenschen als überraschung einen besichtigungstermin vereinbaren?), der weg nach der festung ist auch wieder abseits, übernachtung in nauders
t5: bei schönem wetter auf den plamort! die auffahrt wird sicher anstrengend, etwas zum essen mitnehmen und dann auf der hochebene neben mussolinis panzersperren v.a. die einzigartige szenerie hoch oberhalb des reschensees mit blick auf ortler schwelgen. herrlich! übernachtung am haidersee
t 6: durch das vinschgau nach meran, dort fertig

alternativ auch von münchen zu beginnen, in 3 etappen zur gaistaler alm

alternativ...

strecken gäbe es genug. ich würde immer darauf achten, dass es eine öpnv-verbindung oder taxi gibt. 

viel erfolg und bitte auf dem laufenden halten


----------



## Dantethr (19. März 2012)

Hi, die Idee ist toll und geht mir auch durch den Kopf.

Postbusse könnten die schlechten und schweren Stücke überbrücken.

Pausen an Bächen und Tiere beobachten sind wichtig um nicht nur zu fahren.

Trails machen die Kids besser mit als Waldautobahn oder Straßen.

Meiner ist jetzt 8 und wir machen in diesem Jahr erstmal 2 und 3 

Tagestouren im Harz. Wenn es gut läuft machen wir 2013 mit 9,5 eine Alp X


----------



## gscholz (20. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
zu diesem Thema habe ich eigene Erfahrungen bei einer Transalp 2007 mit unseren beiden Kindern (damals 9 + 11) gemacht; den Erfahrungsbericht dazu gibt es hier:

http://www.bayernline.de/~gscholz/mtb/transalp2007/index.html

Der Bericht sollte die meisten Fragen schon beantworten, sonst einfach nochmal nachfragen. Das Alter von 7 Jahren kommt mir noch etwas jung vor, aber um die 10 geht es definitiv. Sind die Kinder mal in der Pubertät, dann sind die Realsierungschancen eher gering.
Gruß
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dantethr (20. März 2012)

Toll, prima Geschichte (Bericht)von euch 4!

Mein Neid wird dir ewig nachschleichen


----------



## Athabaske (21. März 2012)

Bei solchen Themen stellt sich doch eher die Frage, warum nicht die Kinder fragen?

Meine zwei Größeren (7 + 9) fahren vergleichsweise sicher in leicht technischem Gelände und Tagestouren mit 400 - 500 hm stellen kein Problem dar. Mehr wäre wahrscheinlich möglich, solange wir gemeinsam aber bei weniger unseren Spaß haben und ein gemeinsames Erlebnis hatten, das uns keiner mehr nehmen kann, warum eigentlich?

Aber mehrtägig würde ich nicht riskieren wollen. Es ist eine wunderbare Situation, wenn die Kinder die eigene Leidenschaft teilen und dieses zarte Pflänzchen will meiner Meinung nach sehr sehr sorgsam gehegt werden. Väterlicher Ehrgeiz und Stolz sind dabei ein miserabler Ratgeber. Abgerechnet wird dann in ein paar Jahren, die einen fahren dann immer noch mit Papa und Mama durch die Trails, die anderen sind froh mittels Pupertät der Sache zu entfliehen...


----------



## laralachmal (29. August 2014)

Wir sind gerade die Albrecht Route (ohne Montozzo) mit zwei Erwachsenen und drei Kindern (3,5 und 7 Jahre) in 10 Tagen gefahren. Material: Zwei Hardtails, ein Tout Terrain Streamliner, ein Römer Kindersitz und ein Funttrailer FT-6/Two Alu, drei Ortlieb Backroller, 10kg Gepäck. Die Kinder hatten trotz schlechten Wetters viel Spaß und wollen nächstes Jahr unbedingt wieder eine Transalp machen... Wir haben Bus und Zughilfe verwendet, wo es sinnvoll erschien (Imst-St. Anton/Scuol/Passo Tonale), bzw. wo es sich aufgrund des schlechten Wetters nicht vermeiden ließ. Technisch schwierige Stellen wie Fimberpass runter ließen sich natürlich mit Kindersitz kaum fahren. Hoch hingegen ging fast alles, was normalerweise gefahren wird. Tägliche Fahrzeit haben wir versucht, unter vier Stunden zu bleiben. Verglichen mit der Transalp mit Kinderhänger www.transalp.info/albrecht-route-mit-kindern/index.php war das diesmal eher entspannt.


----------



## transalbi (1. September 2014)

Was dann im nächsten Jahr? München - Venedig wäre interessant. Entweder wie MTB:
http://www.transalp.info/munich-venezia/index.php
oder Kombination der Easy Transalps von München-Verona und St. Moritz-Venedig:
http://www.transalp.info/easy-Transalps/Sissi-Transalp/index.php
http://www.transalp.info/easy-Transalps/StMoritz-Venedig/index.php
GPS-Daten stelle ich dir gern gratis zur Verfügung. (PN oder per Email oder Kontaktformular).


----------



## laralachmal (7. September 2014)

Pläne für nächstes Jahr gibt es noch keine. München-Venedig kling spannend. Schwierig mit drei Kindern, die dann noch nicht selbst fahren können, aber alle treten wollen.

Vermutlich geht dann nur Tandem-MTB+Trailerbike und MTB+Trailerbike. Ziemlich langes Gespann, ein Tandem+Trailerbike. Besonder geländegängig ist das sicher nicht. 

Möglich wäre als Tandem entweder ein MTB Tandem oder das Hase Pino. Fraglich ist, ob ein Tandemhinterrad am Berg ausreichend Traktion hat, wenn ein leichtes Kind hinten sitzt? Das Hase Pino wird sich mit seinem 20 Zoll Vorderrad für eine Transalp mit Singletrails wenig eignen, zumal es laut Garantiebedingungen nicht in unwegsamem Gelände bewegt werden sollte.

Video der Albrecht Route mit drei Kindern gibts unter:





Tourbericht: http://transalp.info/albrecht-route-mit-kindern/index.php


----------



## laralachmal (7. Juni 2015)

Wir haben uns für Tandem + Trailerbike und MTB + Trailerbike entschieden. Pino erschien uns zu wenig geländetauglich. Das Gespann ist ausreichend geländegängig - es hat einen Odenwaldcross von Jugenheim nach Miltenberg und zurück überlebt. Die Kinder fanden den Odenwald wieder toll. Federgabel und Bremsen werden für die Alpen noch getauscht (Durolux RC Federgabel + Magura MT5). Traktion des Hinterrads am Berg ist kein Problem, solange ein Kind hinten drauf sitzt. Bald geht's dann los von München nach Venedig...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. Juni 2015)

Krasser Sch... 

Aber ich finde es echt genial, besser wie mit den Kiddies auf Malle hausen wo die den ganzen Tag, Allinclusive sein dank, alles mögliche an Süßkram in sich reinstopfen.

Ich hab echt Respekt vor der Leistung der "Lastentiere", ich käme ja kaum hinterher ohne Kinder im Schlepptau.

Ich freu mich schon auf das nächste Video.


----------



## laralachmal (16. September 2015)

Wir sind zu fünft (zwei Erwachsen, drei Kinder, 4,6,8 Jahre alt) von München nach Venedig auf einer Albrecht Route gefahren. 13 Tage, 600km, 10750Hm. Eine wunderschöne Tour mit vielen Trailabschnitten und wenig Asphalt! Vielen Dank für die Ausarbeitung an Andreas Albrecht. Schon wieder hatten wir etwas Pech mit dem Wetter und reichlich Regen. Nichtsdestotrotz fanden es die Kinder klasse. Jeden Tag gab es kleine Schätze für die Kinder, nach großen Anstrengungen auch größere. Für uns als Familie ein tolles Erlebnis. Das Tandem mit Funtrailer nebst Fahrer und Mitfahrer haben alle Holperabfahrten gut verkraftet. Das Upgrade auf Durolux RC Federgabel + Magura MT5 hat sich gelohnt (kein Fading). MTB + gefederter Tout Terrain Streamliner sind natürlich deutlich geländegängiger als das Tandem mit ungefedertem Funtrailer. Wir hatten keine relevanten technischen Defekte (einen Platten, lockere Schrauben der Ortlieb Taschen). Auch das Tandem/Tridem war durchaus trailtauglich und konnte bis auf die Abfahrt Forcella Col Duro fast alles für MTB Fahrbare fahren. Diesmal sind wir die Gesamtstrecke ohne fremde Hilfe gefahren, wobei wir die Variante Schleimssattel fuhren (landschaftlich ein Traum, offiziell aber für Räder gesperrt), das Pfunderer Joch allerdings wegen Schlechtwetters ausließen. Zurück ging es mit dem Auto (Tandem ohne Räder quer auf normalem Fahrradträger, Anhängefahrräder im Kofferraum).

Video gibt es unter:


----------



## Fubbes (23. September 2015)

@laralachmal 
Beeindruckende Materialschlacht. Habe selbst drei Kinder, aber abgesehen davon, dass meine Frau mit Radeln nix am Hut hat, stelle ich mir die Kosten für den Fuhrpark nebst Klamotten für die Kinder exorbitant vor. 
Danke für das Video. Schlechte Laune gibt es bei euch offenbar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (24. September 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> @laralachmal
> Beeindruckende Materialschlacht. Habe selbst drei Kinder, aber abgesehen davon, dass meine Frau mit Radeln nix am Hut hat, stelle ich mir die Kosten für den Fuhrpark nebst Klamotten für die Kinder exorbitant vor.
> Danke für das Video. Schlechte Laune gibt es bei euch offenbar nicht


...Wir, drei junge Mädels, ein etwas älteres und meine Wenigkeit fahren mittlerweile alle Mountainbike. Keine Alpenüberquerungen, die wollen wir uns dann gönnen, wenn alle in eigener Kraft über die Berge kommen, aber mittlerweile auch schwere alpine Abfahrten. Die Jüngste mit 8 hat dieses Jahr richtig große Fortschritte gemacht und die Älteste mit 13 steht mir in Fahrtechnik nichts nach. Meine Frau hat sich dann vor einigen Jahren auch entschieden dem sozialen Druck der Familie zu folgen und die Leidenschaft der Töchter zu teilen - ebenfalls mit großer Begeisterung nach anfänglicher Skepsis und tollen Fortschritten.

Man muss es ersteinmal einfach tun. Und dann nicht an den Rädern und der Ausrüstung sparen - das dürfte der größte Fehler sein. Dabei nicht auf hippe Teile und Klamotten achten, sondern beim Bike im wesentlichen auf das Gewicht und die Bremsen. Insgesamt bleibt aber der Etat immer noch unter dem was andere für Unterhaltungselektronik und deren Folgekosten investieren. Man erhält dafür das nicht zu überbietende Erlebnis mit seiner Familie eine Leidenschaft zu teilen und dabei gemeinsam tolle Erlebnisse zu haben. Das ist es allemal wert.

Für ein high-end Bike das so mancher über die Strecken quält, kann man drei Kinder mit Superdubberrädern ausstatten!


----------



## Fubbes (24. September 2015)

Jein, an Elektronik kann ich nicht sparen, da gebe ich fast nämlich gar nix für aus. 
Aber was du sagst stimmt im Prinzip, z.B. wenn man den Pauschal-Strandurlaub dagegen stellt. Für das Geld kann man eine Menge in Radelutensilien investieren. Bräuchte ich nur noch eine andere Frau. Eine, die auch Mountainbiken möchte 

Aber ehrlich gesagt ist das gar nicht mein Ziel. Ich finde es gar nicht schlecht, jedes Jahr mal ohne Familie 8 bis 10 Tage durch die Berge zu touren. Mit den Kindern mache ich halt andere schöne Sachen. 

Trotzdem finde ich die Tour von @laralachmal große Klasse. Bei der guten Stimmung (trotz des miesen Wetters) und der lustigen Musik kam auch bei mir ziemlich gute Laune auf. Wenn man dieselbe Familienkonstellation hat (na fast, ich habe 3 Jungs), dann kann man sich da auch sehr gut hineinversetzen.


----------



## hobbybiker79 (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo!!
Will mit meinem großen in 2 Wochen die Via Claudia von Füssen aus zum Gardasee
 angehen!! Er ist fast 10Jahre!!
Fahre mit ihm auch schon Tagestouren mit bis zu 900hm und 50km!! Alles kein Problem!! Bin gespannt wie´s wird!!
Falls er nicht mehr kann, Pause oder Tagesende, falls er noch kann, dann gerne auch noch a bisserl mehr km am Tag!! keinen Druck auszuüben ist dabei das wichtigste!!
Bericht Euch dann wie´s war!!!


----------



## hobbybiker79 (12. August 2016)

Hier mein Kleiner Kurzbericht unserer Tour!! Saugeil wars!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/via-claudia-mit-9jaehrigen-in-4tagen.814515/


----------



## laralachmal (11. September 2016)

Dieses Jahr hatten wir richtig Glück mit dem Wetter und konnten den Kindern auf einer Olperer Umrundung endlich mal mit Fernblick die Alpen zeigen. Wir sind jetzt also mit großer Begeisterung die Albrecht'sche Olperer-Umrundung gefahren mit unseren drei Kindern (5,7,9 Jahre alt) und 2 MTB-Tandems (Drössiger) und einem Tout Terrain Streamliner (13000Hm, 540km). http://www.transalp.info/olperer-umrundung 

Die Tour ist als E-Bike Tour konzipiert, lässt sich aber auch mit Tandems fast komplett fahren. Im Aufstieg ist ohne E-Motor häufiger Schieben angesagt. Ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön an Andreas Albrecht für die Planungsarbeit dieser fantastischen Runde!

Ohne Kindersitz und ohne das ungefederte Trailerbike (Funtrailer) waren wir diesmal etwas geländegängiger unterwegs und konnten abwärts so gut wie alles fahren. Das Plumsjoch zum Achensee hinab mit Tandem ist zwar steil, aber wenig schwierig. Das Geiseljoch ist abwärts Richtung Vorderlanersbach mit Tandem komplett fahrbar. Das Schlüsseljoch Richtung Enzianhütte ist für Tandem die anspruchsvollste Abfahrt und durchaus schwierig, aber bis auf vereinzelte verblockte Stellen mit Tandem komplett fahrbar.

Wir haben die Strecke etwas abgewandelt, um kurze Auto-Anfahrt, ein für die Kinder interessantes Endziel, sowie einen ersten nicht ganz so steilen Tag zum "Einfahren" zu haben: München-Risstal (analog München-Venedig-Route Tag 1), dann Einstieg bei Mitte von Tag 3 der Olperer Umrundung.  Dann genau die Route bis nach Mittenwald (Tag 2). Den ersten Anstieg von Tag 3 haben wir uns gespart und sind dafür von Mittenwald aus über das Isartal (via Sylvensteinstausee) abgefahren zurück nach München.  Die Strecke im Isartal von Mittenwald aus ist ausgesprochen empfehlenswert.  Sie ist völlig einsam, geht durchaus auf und ab (von Seefeld aus etwa 700Hm) und ist immer auf MTB-Spaßwegen (sprich quasi kein Asphalt).

Die Gesamtrunde würden wir nächstes Mal vielleicht aber doch auch mit E-Antrieb machen - die Anstiege hatten es ganz schön in sich für unsere schweren Gefährte.  Zum Glück sind die Kinder gut gelaufen, so dass wir einige sehr steile Passagen schieben konnten.  Fantastisch ist natürlich wirklich, dass man keine Tragestellen hat und trotzdem durchweg herrliche Landschaft/Webeschaffenheit genießen kann.


----------



## Fubbes (12. September 2016)

Hab mir gerade die erste Hälfte angesehen. Super, dass wir wieder teilhaben dürfen 
Die Weidener Hütte hat ja ganz schön aufgerüstet. Ich war 2x dort und es gab noch nicht mal warmes Wasser, geschweige denn eine Dusche. Ist aber ca. 15 Jahre her. 
Am Pfitscher Joch war ich auch gerade erst vor 2 Wochen.
Wie habt ihr das denn mit dem Wetter gemacht, mit so viel Sonnenschein habt ihr doch gar keine Erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laralachmal (12. September 2016)

Weidener Hütte war kulinarisch ein Traum. Der nepalesische Eintopf ist der Hammer. Unbedingte Übernachtungsempfehlung. 

Die zweite Augusthälfte hat uns soviel Sonne bescheert, dass wir sogar Sonnencreme nachkaufen mussten. Das Kinderbespaßungsprogramm ließ sich bei gutem Wetter viel einfacher organisierten: Granatensuchen, Steine klopfen, Staudamm bauen, Gebirgsbachplantschen. Nachteilig am guten Wetter war, dass zusammen mit den Filmaufnahmen der Kinder fast ein Tag Filmmaterial zusammen kam. 

Gemeinschaftlich haben wir allerdings fast schon beschlossen, dass wir nächstes Jahr für die unmotorisierten Auffahrten zu faul sein werden. Im Stadtverkehr betreiben wir als Autoersatz ein Yuba Mundo V5 mit Neodrives Motor - der kommt aber vollbesetzt den Berg nicht hoch. Jetzt muss ich an der Elektrifizierung der MTB-Tandems arbeiten oder gleich ein Fertigprodukt erwerben (Moustache Samedi27 X2 oder Brose Tandem von Rad und Tour). Da muss ich bei Gelegenheit im Pedelecforum nachhaken, ob damit schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt hat. Habe ich aber noch nix drüber gelesen.


----------



## Fubbes (12. September 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt, kann ich kaum ermessen, welche Anstrengung vor allem du mit drei Personen am Tandem leistest. Meinen Segen für einen zusätzlichen Motor hast du. Das harmoniert mit dem Tandem sicher prima, da ihr sowieso etwas einfachere Strecken wählt.
Bei meiner dritten Auffahrt aufs Pfunderer Joch dieses Jahr habe ich mich auch gefragt, warum ich keinen am Radl habe. Grauenvoll dieser Anstieg.
Das große Problem beim Tandem dürfte die Akku-Leistung sein, die schon beim normalen MTB nicht für einen ganzen Tag ausreicht. 
Bin gespannt, wie es nächstes Jahr weiter geht!


----------



## transalbi (13. September 2016)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, kann ich kaum ermessen, welche Anstrengung vor allem du mit drei Personen am Tandem leistest. Meinen Segen für einen zusätzlichen Motor hast du. Das harmoniert mit dem Tandem sicher prima, da ihr sowieso etwas einfachere Strecken wählt.
> Bei meiner dritten Auffahrt aufs Pfunderer Joch dieses Jahr habe ich mich auch gefragt, warum ich keinen am Radl habe. Grauenvoll dieser Anstieg.
> Das große Problem beim Tandem dürfte die Akku-Leistung sein, die schon beim normalen MTB nicht für einen ganzen Tag ausreicht.
> Bin gespannt, wie es nächstes Jahr weiter geht!



Die Chance hattest du ja!


----------

